# Bows made in the USA



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken... Bowtech / Diamond are completely manufactured in the USA


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

bowtech is made in the usa


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

ivacic said:


> bowtech is made in the usa


beat ya


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Quest by G5 is designed and built in Michigan


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

Mathews


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Athens and NBA are USA made


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

tutone500 said:


> Athens and NBA are USA made


+1 on the Athens.


----------



## zman1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Darton bow are built in Hale, michagin


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

*Maitland USA*

Maitland USA bows are made entirely in the USA.:thumbs_up


----------



## headhunter75422 (Feb 15, 2005)

Athens grade a 100% USA made.


----------



## kerwack (Aug 8, 2010)

One would have to define what "made in the USA" means. When someone says Mathews, does that mean monkey tails and dampening discs? Hoyt, limbsaver and grip?, Bowtech's rollerguard materials, PSE, backstop rubber, etc... PSE has their CNC machines in Tucson, USA and all the raw aluminum, designing engineers etc... is machined, dipped, etc... there, but that is the only archery plant that I personally have toured. I don't know about all the bow manufacturers but... I bet some parts on most bows are outsourced/extruded/molded in China. And, I wager that they do not go out of their way to point out that dissapointing little fact in their marketing strategies. Probably not popular with bow shooters in the US for PSE or the other big companies to put "Mostly made with parts from USA" in their ads.


----------



## sethjamto (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that Bear is made in the good ole USA. Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## arkie (Jun 1, 2003)

I have been thinking a lot about our general state of the USA economy. I am to the point that a new national push for "buy American" should me made at every level in the industry. Not just hunting and fishing, but in more products to create a new level of demand of "buy American" products. The industries will follow the money, but it has to be a sustained effort. Good thread about hunting products.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

PSEshooter29 said:


> After looking into some issues I'm having with my PSE, I see that some of their parts are made in China.
> ARE THERE ANY bow maufacturers that are built in the USA? I don't mean assembled but, designed, machined, built, the whole 10 yards. I sure hope everyone isn't buying this Chinese crap for their bows.


can you elaborate on the parts that were made in china? the guy they buy their bearings from is in the US, where he gets them I dont know, limbs, risers, cams, pockets and anything that is machined is done right at the factory in Tucson AZ. Dip, paint and anodizing is done in Tucson as well, assebly, Strings are all BCY product, low end strings are made in house at PSE and high end are outsourced to America's Best Bowstrings which are 100% BCY product as well.

the only thing that I can think of as for outsourced parts would be thimbles for the buss cables and maybe spacers but I am not sure of that either since PSE has a molding machine in house and even molds their peep sites that come with the bows. Axles I think are done in the US to since the steel quality is very important for these high performance bows.

man I am talking my way through the entire bow here, but I honestly cannot think of anything that is made outside of the US unless you are shooting a PSE Crossbow (Sidewinder or Copperhead) or a silverhawk.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

if i am not mistaken Martin bows are all made in Walla Walla, Washington. Maybe some of the small parts like bearings are made in China but is there a US bearing maker???


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I imagine that most bows materials do not come from the USA. I think that most risers are bought, and then cut here. The engineering is all done here of course, so that is where the real money is going, but alot of parts arent from here...

Do you really think an American would work for a company making rubber monkey tails... They couldnt pay any of us near enough! The cost would be outrageous hahaha


----------



## powerquack2000 (Oct 14, 2004)

arkie said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our general state of the USA economy. I am to the point that a new national push for "buy American" should me made at every level in the industry. Not just hunting and fishing, but in more products to create a new level of demand of "buy American" products. The industries will follow the money, but it has to be a sustained effort. Good thread about hunting products.


Tell that to Wall Marks.

They threw Sam's made in the USA program in the trash as soon as he was gone........


----------



## obart (Nov 22, 2008)

Elite....made in USA....NY


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

Darton Bows are made in the USA


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Most bows companies that claim made in the USA will have gotten some materials or components that orginate from another country. Made in USA and assembled in the USA are not the same thing.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

obart said:


> Elite....made in USA....NY


Headquarters for Elite is in NY...but NOT made in NY.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

jkeiffer said:


> can you elaborate on the parts that were made in china? the guy they buy their bearings from is in the US, where he gets them I dont know, limbs, risers, cams, pockets and anything that is machined is done right at the factory in Tucson AZ. Dip, paint and anodizing is done in Tucson as well, assebly, Strings are all BCY product, low end strings are made in house at PSE and high end are outsourced to America's Best Bowstrings which are 100% BCY product as well.
> 
> the only thing that I can think of as for outsourced parts would be thimbles for the buss cables and maybe spacers but I am not sure of that either since PSE has a molding machine in house and even molds their peep sites that come with the bows. Axles I think are done in the US to since the steel quality is very important for these high performance bows.
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how little some people know. One person starts a rumor like the post the OP started then it goes wild. He made a plain statement, didn't back it up, didn't really say anything specific and then the expert bow builders jump in with information they can't back. But I do agree not every single part for every single "product(bow or other wise) made in the USA" comes from here. But it's a fact of life and it isn't going to change. But the bottom line is 99 point something of all bows are in fact made right here-----the major parts. Yes there are maybe bolts, washers or very minor parts come from else where, but guess what everything you own is also built that way.


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

jkeifer;
I have been having alot of problems with my draw module slipping on the lower cam of the AXE 6. I called PSE and they sent me a new cam becaus ethe original was so messed up. When it came in the mail it had a little tiny made in China sticker on the inside of the plastic bag it was in. I too thought that PSE machined all their parts right there in Arizona. Now, not everyone with an AXE or Vendetta is having this same slippage problem so maybe some are made in AZ and aome in China? 
I'm a machinist by trade, and this aluminum on the cam is very soft. Way softer than the 6061T6 material we work with.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Headquarters for Elite is in NY...but NOT made in NY.


They make those in MI - much better state :tongue:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> Isn't it amazing how little some people know. One person starts a rumor like the post the OP started then it goes wild. He made a plain statement, didn't back it up, didn't really say anything specific and then the expert bow builders jump in with information they can't back. But I do agree not every single part for every single "product(bow or other wise) made in the USA" comes from here. But it's a fact of life and it isn't going to change. But the bottom line is 99 point something of all bows are in fact made right here-----the major parts. Yes there are maybe bolts, washers or very minor parts come from else where, but guess what everything you own is also built that way.


You know for a fact that the chunks of aluminum for the risers are from the US? I have heard otherwise on more than one occasion but wouldn't mind to have proof otherwise.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Strother is as well.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

drockw said:


> I imagine that most bows materials do not come from the USA. I think that most risers are bought, and then cut here. The engineering is all done here of course, so that is where the real money is going, but alot of parts arent from here...
> 
> *Do you really think an American would work for a company making rubber monkey tails... They couldnt pay any of us near enough! The cost would be outrageous hahaha*


I'm assuming you have no knowledge of injection molding based on that statement. I work for an injection molding company, right here in the USA and wouldn't you know, I'm an American! They do, in fact, pay very well. It's a good chance you've used some of the products that are molded in the factory I work in.

Chances are that whoever molds the monkey tails, Limbsavers, Bowjax, etc...are rather large companies who don't just make that line of product.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

PSEshooter29 said:


> After looking into some issues I'm having with my PSE, I see that some of their parts are made in China.
> ARE THERE ANY bow maufacturers that are built in the USA? I don't mean assembled but, designed, machined, built, the whole 10 yards. I sure hope everyone isn't buying this Chinese crap for their bows.


exactly what parts are built/made in china for PSE?


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*pseshooter29*

the cams ARE made in Tucson. i have stood there and watched them being made. not sure where the china sticker came from. JB


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I'm assuming you have no knowledge of injection molding based on that statement. I work for an injection molding company, right here in the USA and wouldn't you know, I'm an American! They do, in fact, pay very well. It's a good chance you've used some of the products that are molded in the factory I work in.
> 
> Chances are that whoever molds the monkey tails, Limbsavers, Bowjax, etc...are rather large companies who don't just make that line of product.


Yeah, and the entire thing could be robotic. Just spitting out bazillions of monkey tails a week with minimal human labor. I worked in a plastic molding plant for a couple years. Robots have put many machine operators out of work.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

These days, I prefer my bows be made in Germany. :thumbs_up:


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

PSErepNE, do you know if they mass produce in Arizona or did you see some R&D work being done. 
I do not know for sure if everything they use is made i China or not. I just know that the cam I recieved had a made in China sticker on the bag. I also know that the aluminum is way softer than the the 6061T6 that I work with. I think that is what is causing my if not all the module slip issues. I hear not everyone who has an AXE or Vendetta has issues so maybe some cams are made here with good material and some are not????


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*PSEshooter29*

The cams are mass produced in Tucson. Not sure what the alum. is, waiting for an answer. JB


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh and the bag may have held something else and they reused the bag to protect your cams they sent out. If you think about it why would anyone have each set of cams bagged and then sent over? too costly. I know i have had things sent to me from PSE that were wrapped in outh plastic things ie. the plastic bread bag and the cams that were wrapped in newspaper. JB


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Perhaps the answer is as simple as the plastic bag was made in China.


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

PSEshooter29 said:


> jkeifer;
> I have been having alot of problems with my draw module slipping on the lower cam of the AXE 6. I called PSE and they sent me a new cam becaus ethe original was so messed up. When it came in the mail it had a little tiny made in China sticker on the inside of the plastic bag it was in. I too thought that PSE machined all their parts right there in Arizona. Now, not everyone with an AXE or Vendetta is having this same slippage problem so maybe some are made in AZ and aome in China?
> I'm a machinist by trade, and this aluminum on the cam is very soft. Way softer than the 6061T6 material we work with.


I am not sure where PSE is getting their aluminum, however I can assure you that the cams are machined in Tucson. I would guess that the bag was made in china and thus it had a sticker on the bag.

the laser engraving is done in the factory at Tucson as well for the cams.

its interesting that you say the cams are softer than 6061T6 because these cams are supposed to be at least this grade of aluminum or higher. when you talk with warranty you might want to bring that up and see if engineering will look into it for you.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

jkeiffer said:


> I am not sure where PSE is getting their aluminum, however I can assure you that the cams are machined in Tucson. I would guess that the bag was made in china and thus it had a sticker on the bag.
> 
> the laser engraving is done in the factory at Tucson as well for the cams.
> 
> its interesting that you say the cams are softer than 6061T6 because these cams are supposed to be at least this grade of aluminum or higher. *when you talk with warranty you might want to bring that up and see if engineering will look into it for you*.



And let us know what you find out as I'm curious about this one..


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

PSEshooter29 said:


> PSErepNE, do you know if they mass produce in Arizona or did you see some R&D work being done.
> I do not know for sure if everything they use is made i China or not. I just know that the cam I recieved had a made in China sticker on the bag. I also know that the aluminum is way softer than the the 6061T6 that I work with. I think that is what is causing my if not all the module slip issues. I hear not everyone who has an AXE or Vendetta has issues so maybe some cams are made here with good material and some are not????


You have done extensive testing of the material in the cams that you know for a fact it is not the standard you say. Also you have done the extensive testing as to the cause of the slippage. What else have you "HEARD" that makes anything else fact??????? I heard that tomorrow is going to be 96 degrees with snow coming up from South America-----now that is a real fact I "HEARD" from a reliable source that shall remain unnamed. We see these I heard all the time things on here and very few of them can even be backed up. The bag the cam cam in was more than likely the product made in China, it wasn't on the cam. Besides I also know they are made right here.:wink::beer:


----------



## PSEshooter29 (Dec 11, 2009)

Dale, you seem to know alot about these PSE bows, why do you think the draw modules keep slipping on the Axe and Vendetta's? It's been to the Pro Shop and back to PSE twice for them to check out. Same thing happens, I shoot 5-75 arrows and the mottom bod goes from the B+ mark to the D or E mark. Maybe we are all missing something???? How can we fix it?


----------



## JustRace (Oct 18, 2006)

I believe the mod slipping has been discussed on here many times. I think that the people of 'pimpmybow' on here make something for mod slippage.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Winchester® Archery


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

Oneida bows are made in the USA. Marion Michigan


----------



## JPiniewski (Dec 7, 2002)

JustRace said:


> I believe the mod slipping has been discussed on here many times. I think that the people of 'pimpmybow' on here make something for mod slippage.




Looks like they do....

http://www.pimpmybow.com/page/page/6969200.htm


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Have you installed the mod lockers like PSE now suggest for that cam????? If not then you should, as PSE does recognize the problem and has offered the locks for free. I have installed them and they have taken care of the problem as I've seen it. Why it happens I don't know but but NOTHING is ever perfect. But just to suggest that a product is inferior because of where something is made----on speculation not fact to me is wrong.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Wasnt their a show called made in America with that guy from cheers as a host,and the pse plant was featured on the show,because their bowes are made in America.
I trhink as said before the silver hawk and maybe crossbow are out sourced,but everything else is made in the USA...................:darkbeer:


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

PSE- I know for a fact most of the cams on the Axe and Vendetta line have slipage problems which can be easily fixed with mods lockers from PSE or Pimp my Bow- I have them on my Axe 7 and have no problem with them.
Contact PSE if you have slipage as they know of the problem and they will send you a set or buy a set off of Pimp.


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

All of the PSE compound bows are machined in Tucson, including the cams. The only bows that are not made in house are some of the recurves and the Ranger. There is no part of the bow made overseas, well maybe the screws and washers, but they come from a place in the USA where that suppliers buys them who knows. Don’t you love when someone that does not know comes up and says things that are not even close? 
There was a TV show not long ago that had the plant and walking through the machine shop. Here is a clip from YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_JUDX-tDo 

looks to me like they are made right here in the USA


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe the bag was made in china


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

robbbinhoodx said:


> maybe the bag was made in china


*I just went out and checked all the "cams and wheels" on all my bows (2 Mathews and 2 PSE) and none of them are stamped "Made in USA"...so, I would assume, the only way to determine where a part is made, is to look at the bag the cam/wheel came in to see if manufacturers are required to print where the part is made.

When we buy a new bow, there is no way to know where the various parts are made if manufacturing companies are not required to stamp (on the part) where their parts are made..."Made in USA" or "Made in China" (or "who knows where")

I'm curious "if any" bow manufacturers stamp their cams and/or wheels, "Made in USA"...ANYONE know??

IMO, when the purchaser is spending from hundreds to over a thousand dollars for a new bow, we deserve to know where every part on the bow is made. If a company is going advertise their bow as being made in the USA, there should be "no parts" manufactured in any other place but the USA, with the exception of screws and washers.

If manufacturers are not required to stamp their parts, Made in USA, then the buyer is left with the question, do you trust this company to tell the truth? I learned a long time ago that some companies (if not most) will take advantage of any loophole they can find, if it makes the company another buck or two, regardless of quality.

Is PSE taking advantage of a loophole, where cams and wheels are not required to be stamped, where they are made?

Are other bow manufacturers taking advantage of the same loophole?

Maybe it's just me, but "QUALITY" does matter...I do my best avoid purchasing products "Made in China".

Do your cams and wheels have a stamp on them saying where it was made?...if not, we are left to trust the companies word that their bow is 100% Made in the USA.*


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

please give me a break on everything having to be stamped made in America...they do not stamp every part of the bow or anything else we buy ...do you want them to stamp limb pockets, limbs, pin guards, rest extensions, launcher arms....how about the material the D loop or pull cord for a drop away? do the stamp the reciever, bolt, clip, firing pin or any other part of a gun? NO they don't


----------



## target guy (Mar 17, 2009)

sittingbull said:


> *I just went out and checked all the "cams and wheels" on all my bows (2 Mathews and 2 PSE) and none of them are stamped "Made in USA"...so, I would assume, the only way to determine where a part is made, is to look at the bag the cam/wheel came in to see if manufacturers are required to print where the part is made.
> 
> When we buy a new bow, there is no way to know where the various parts are made if manufacturing companies are not required to stamp (on the part) where their parts are made..."Made in USA" or "Made in China" (or "who knows where")
> 
> ...


So you want everything stamped made in USA? Does that include the fender on your Bubba truck? The bumper, the axel, the oil????
OK once and for the LAST time I am going to post on this subject… PSE compound bows, cams, limbs etc. are made in Tucson AZ. If you want to see it done go to the factory, they may even give you a tour. No wonder I don’t visit AT much, look at the threads and where they go.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

every time i go to cabelas or bass prow and read the labels in the camo suits i get sick. no wonder the country is in the mess it is in.it looks like they could have one factory in this country to give a guy a choise.i just hope they dont start that with the bows.carhartt even went to mexico. let them by the product i for one will not.(vent!!!!) i feel better now ha ha


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

People like you give be a belly ache from laughing at your naive way of thinking-------from your logic maybe you had better stamp your forehead MADE IN THE USA--------oh wait most of use are descendent's from other places-----does that make us less.
But seriously it has been stated by many people, many times they are made right here ------- EYEWITNESS statements. Drop it.
To the others if your sick of product going over seas then start your own American company and keep the jobs here. We all complain about it but very few do anything about it-----why because we continue to buy the products. We are to blame not the company doing it. We support it 100%. Think about it.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I toured PSE and all made in USA.

http://www.youtube.com/user/PSEVIDEO?blend=2&ob=1#p/u/128/de_JUDX-tDo


----------



## bowbucks14 (Dec 4, 2009)

Forge bows are made in Wisconsin all the way and one of the lightest bows on the market.
www.forgebow.com


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

not every manufacure that has a made in usa sticker on their box are being truthfull...the majority purchase the material out of country, have it cast or extruded out of country and all they do is clean up the parts here in the states with their machine and use that weak loophole to call it made in usa..you would be surprised at the manufactures that do this


----------



## zmeister (Sep 5, 2012)

Been trying to put together a good data base of usa made products! Hope you check it out. Thanks. Tell me what you think?
http://www.usaconsumerrules.com/


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Man this thread is a zombie....


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

I like to buy "made in usa" as much as the next guy. could you imagine what this stuff would cost if 100% of the bow/accessories where made here. I see postings all the time complaning on the prices now


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Everything comes right out the PSE factory here is Tucson. Want me to run over there and check?

Most bows are made in the USA. Actually almost all of them are. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tikker (Sep 3, 2012)

Like some guys on here, I prefer to buy American made products. Its not easy, as it will always seems to come at an extra cost to me. Heck I almost bought a manual meat grinder from LEM but then realized after a long search it was made in China. Thankfully I found one made in this country by Chop Rite. I know everyone doesn't feel the same as I do and most will rather save money and buy chinese products. Maybe some gave up on the American spirit just to save some cash. Personally I would rather the amount I spend to stay in this country keeping someone here employed.

I'm not here to bash anyone. Just saying some people actually take pride in American made things. Now on the issue of the cam, for me to make a stance on that I would have to see the packaged cam with the sticker to prove it. I feel companies shouldn't stamp their goods with "Made in USA" unless its 100% true. I'm actually suprised some people took a harsh stance against the op about everything being stamped here. This is America, freedom of choice. My stance is the same, to Buy American. Some companies out there can take advantage of that mentality by outsourcing & lying. Heck its all about the profits in the end for most of them.

I'd be interested in a PSE representive come on this board and make a statment on the sticker that came with that cam. Otherwise this thread will be a wasted argument.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

If you read all the threads you would see I did make a statement. JB



Tikker said:


> Like some guys on here, I prefer to buy American made products. Its not easy, as it will always seems to come at an extra cost to me. Heck I almost bought a manual meat grinder from LEM but then realized after a long search it was made in China. Thankfully I found one made in this country by Chop Rite. I know everyone doesn't feel the same as I do and most will rather save money and buy chinese products. Maybe some gave up on the American spirit just to save some cash. Personally I would rather the amount I spend to stay in this country keeping someone here employed.
> 
> I'm not here to bash anyone. Just saying some people actually take pride in American made things. Now on the issue of the cam, for me to make a stance on that I would have to see the packaged cam with the sticker to prove it. I feel companies shouldn't stamp their goods with "Made in USA" unless its 100% true. I'm actually suprised some people took a harsh stance against the op about everything being stamped here. This is America, freedom of choice. My stance is the same, to Buy American. Some companies out there can take advantage of that mentality by outsourcing & lying. Heck its all about the profits in the end for most of them.
> 
> I'd be interested in a PSE representive come on this board and make a statment on the sticker that came with that cam. Otherwise this thread will be a wasted argument.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

I do believe the only major manufacturer made totally in the USA is NBA. Right down to the cam bearings. I'm not sure about Stevens archery though.


----------



## Tikker (Sep 3, 2012)

PSERepNE said:


> If you read all the threads you would see I did make a statement. JB


Didn't realize you were a rep as I didn't look at your profile name closely. Looking forward to hearing what you find out about the bag in question. 

Could it be that the CNC machine was down and they needed replacement parts asap and outsourced to get the order in time? I saw the video of the shop and can't see that they would run out of small bags. Looks like a nice operation. In which case I would somewhat understand as orders do need to be filled if the demand is high for the upcoming archery season.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

Tikker: All cams are made in-house in Tucson, AZ. As a manufacturer we take pride in trying to be as environmentally sound as possible. That being the case we try to use and re-use everything we can. The shavings of metal from the CNC process is collected and recycled. This process of recycling also includes bags and boxes that we get throughout the factory for various other things like supplies and electronic equipment for our computers. Where that bag exactly came from I wouldn't be able to tell you, BUT I can honestly say that our cams are made there in the factory. I have personally watched the process of the cams being made. JB


----------



## Tikker (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for replying back JB. 

I did like that aspect of PSE that they re-used the metal shavings in the shop. My plans before reading this topic was to purchase the PSE Stinger 3g. The first chance I get I still plan on picking one up for this season's hunt. It seems like a top notch product from quality company.

Thanks again!


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

I think that if it is more than 50 percent madein the USA a manufacture can put Made in America. I could be wrong though.


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

DocMort said:


> I do believe the only major manufacturer made totally in the USA is NBA. Right down to the cam bearings. I'm not sure about Stevens archery though.


This is what i found on Stevens Archery....Stevens Archery bows are made in the USA .. 100% American Made with parts Manufactured in the following 21 states. 
Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Idaho, Indiana, Illinois, 
Iowa, Kansas, Maryland, Michigan. Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska, New York, Oregon, 
Pennsylvania. South Dakota, Washington.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> People like you give be a belly ache from laughing at your naive way of thinking-------from your logic maybe you had better stamp your forehead MADE IN THE USA--------oh wait most of use are descendent's from other places-----does that make us less.
> But seriously it has been stated by many people, many times they are made right here ------- EYEWITNESS statements. Drop it.
> To the others if your sick of product going over seas then start your own American company and keep the jobs here. We all complain about it but very few do anything about it-----why because we continue to buy the products. We are to blame not the company doing it. We support it 100%. Think about it.


perhaps they will move the bow shops over there also. if it ever cost you your job then we will see how you feel.everytime they move something over there it cost someone in this country a way to make a living. if they have no job the cant buy bows and you have nothing to work on so you end up with no job or working for a lot less than you are now. if the 12.5 million that are out of work right now had a job how many of them would be into archery? it would make you more work.its is simple if you dont buy the crap they will bring it back over here to build or make it.just my $.02 worth


----------



## Usdi Yona (May 25, 2012)

From Bowtech's own site: "BowTech and Diamond bows, along with Strkyer crossbows, are manufactured and assembled in Eugene, Oregon." That's good enough for me. 

Considering how interconnected global trade is I have no doubt that even a 100% made in America product will use raw materials imported from somewhere else. Some of the most reliable handguns I've ever owned were made in Germany or Austria. One of the best knives I own was handmade in Italy. I look for the best product, especially when it comes to hunting or self-defense, and country of origin isn't necessarily my top criteria, but if I find a reliable product of high quality that is made in America then that's a bonus.


----------



## ZXTSHOOTER (Dec 18, 2012)

Are axion archery products made in the USA?


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Dale_B1 said:


> People like you give be a belly ache from laughing at your naive way of thinking-------from your logic maybe you had better stamp your forehead MADE IN THE USA--------oh wait most of use are descendent's from other places-----does that make us less.
> But seriously it has been stated by many people, many times they are made right here ------- EYEWITNESS statements. Drop it.
> To the others if your sick of product going over seas then start your own American company and keep the jobs here. We all complain about it but very few do anything about it-----why because we continue to buy the products. We are to blame not the company doing it. We support it 100%. Think about it.


this^


----------



## bluegill (Aug 2, 2011)

all bear youth bows are made in china,warrior,brave,ext... trophy ridge including whisker bisquits are made in china assembled in florida if going on a bow set if not assembled and packaged in china, rocket broadheads made and assembled in china also some compound bows from bear made in china.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Most bows are American made. There are a few European manufacturers, like OK and Merlin. And some Chinese stuff, some sold with American brand names and then there's these atrocious and cheap Hoyt copies.....


----------



## ozzyrdg (Nov 18, 2009)

Ross bows are made in the USA.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.usaconsumerrules.com/ad-category/hunting/bows/ Hoyt got review in just the initial reading of product.

??? I wonder??? U.S. Trade Agreements play part of who makes what and "give ya a break if you do"?


----------



## greyeagle (Mar 20, 2014)

Unless I missed something while researching them Your C.P. Oneida Bows are all American Made.....


----------



## Chadrap (Dec 2, 2013)

Bear bows are made in Gainesville at the same factory they've been made at for forty years. Risers limbs cams all of it. A few kids bows are made overseas.


----------



## TeamRealTree (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone know where hoyts are made?


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

G5 and bowtech


----------



## Deadeye32 (Aug 27, 2012)

That I know of sure there's many more.


----------



## Alpha321 (Aug 7, 2015)

PSE is made in the USA... Take a factory tour sometime, you might be surprised who is in that factory assembling the bows... Actually these days, sad to say you might not be...


----------



## Hoytboy2 (Mar 13, 2005)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Headquarters for Elite is in NY...but NOT made in NY.


Made complete right here in West Henrietta NY!


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

Products made in the USA do not need to be labeled made in the USA. Products not made in the USA need to be marked with the country of origin either on the product itself or on the packaging. Go to the FTC website and see for yourselves.

We have a PSE rep telling us that everything is made in house and still people insist that parts are outsourced.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Hoytboy2 said:


> Made complete right here in West Henrietta NY!


Man that post was from like years ago lol.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

New Breed.......................Alabama
Awesome customer service as well.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

Mathews is 100% USA


----------

